# Padron Family Reserve 44th Maduro



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Padron Family Reserve 44th Maduro

*Appearance & Construction*:This cigar's wrapper is chocolate, mottled, and very toothy. 
The veins are very small. This cigar is very firm to the touch. Ironically it's not packed 
very well at the foot and I notice some holes there. The feel is a little spongy on the foot. 
I sniff the wrapper and I smell light cedar and fragrant tobacco. As I sniff the foot I get rich 
tobacco, light grass and barnyard aroma.

*First 3rd: *I clipped the top and lit the foot. As I take the first puff, I get black pepper, cedar 
through the nose. Shortly after, leather shows its face and pepper lightly coats the palate.
Unlike the nosotros I recently smoked, the finish of this stick is oily. There was a tear in the
Wrapper on the foot. As the cigar begins to warm up it's becoming noticeable. Flavors of leather,
Cedar, and pepper are interchangeable with each puff. What was a faint whiff of smoke on the 
Initial light has become a little chimney! The ash is firm and tight in spite of the tear which confirms
That the construction is excellent! (As should be expected with this marca.)

Because of the torn wrapper I've touched this cigar up twice. I'm expecting a lot more from this stogie
But so far I'm not getting it. I'm noticing a sort of transition&#8230; The finish is long and cedary while the puff is leather with a light hint of chocolate for the first time. Oil is forming on my tongue and I'm getting rich tobacco with chocolate. I paired the 44th with Dickel's 12yr and it's really a treat! Leather and cedar continue to take turns with each puff.
*2nd 3rd:* The ash lasted through the first 3rd befor I tapped it. Padron has one hell of a reputation and I am enjoying the smoothness. A 36.00 cigar should be very smooth and it definitely is! There is a little canoe in the front but the burn line is very sharp! Shortly thereafter the burn line corrects itself. The retro-hale
Is very strong and peppery! The draw remains effortless. I let the cigar go out because I got distracted by a phone call. Upon relighting it I got this weird metallic taste. Fortunately, it only lasted for one puff. I clipped the end again because the tip was wet and it opened up the draw even more. The next time I smoke a Padron torpedo I will definitely make a bigger cut. Light leather, rich tobacco and cedar are present on the long finish. The strength has grown full bodied, and rich tobacco and cedar are prevalent on the finish .

*Final 3rd:* I don't want to be redundant but the flavors basically remained the same.
*Nub:* As we approach the nub, this cigar is really starting to shine! It's still very smooth and the flavors of cedar and leather have married and the taste I'm experiencing is nothing short of amazing! As I took the final puff the nicotine is sitting in my chest! This smoke made for a wonderful end to a beautiful fall afternoon!

*Final Thoughts*: In closing this cigar was very smooth. Traditional pardon shined through. I can't say it was worth $36.00 but it definitely delivered a very refined and enjoyable smoking experience.


----------



## AxemansHell (Feb 20, 2010)

Great review. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice review! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice review. I agree completely--the 44 was a bit of a letdown after the 45 (which to me is the best Padron ever rolled). I guess the bar is set so high with the "40" series that it's nearly impossible to measure up.

I hear good things about the 46, but haven't tried yet.


----------

